# Our Neighbor + Friend painted Zack!



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Our neighbor and friend decided to paint Zack for my birthday, and gave me this today. I think it's absolutely amazing


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice! Happy Birthday, Adam!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Neat, happy birthday. You won't believe what I thought when you said someone painted Zack!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jocoyn said:


> Neat, happy birthday. *You won't believe what I thought when you said someone painted Zack*!


 Bet you were thinking what I was thinking. Hey, it's getting near Halloween too.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh what a great painting!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Happy B-day, and what a nice couple of friends to do that.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you!

It was one person who did it, very talented guy. He's more of a friend to my parents to myself, but still a very cool guy. I'll tell him about the nice comments! 

Thankfully, noone painted *on* Zack. Makes me wonder what kind of a costume he could have.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats great Zack love the picture.Happy Birthday. Wishing you a great year.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job! Thank goodness he painted your dog and didn't paint your dog! LOL! Hope you have/had a wonderful birthday!


----------

